# My M.A.C. Crack!!!



## makeuptianna (Jan 23, 2010)

Today I got some good ole M.A.C. drugs that I like to have every 3 days! Its like a high I love chancing. Here are the items that I purchased:

1. Bottle Cleaner
2. Lipsticks: (Chatterbox, Up the Amp)
3.Eyeshadows: Altanic Blue, Sliver Ring and Golden Rod
4. Zoom Mascara
5. Lip Conditioner
6. Blot Powder

The eyeshadow are apart of the new pro collection that is at M.A.C. right now! Please checkout your local stores and freestanding stores!

xoxox, Tianna


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 23, 2010)

good haul,have  fun


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_good haul,have fun_

 
Thank u girl!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice Haul!


----------



## nunu (Jan 23, 2010)

Enjoy


----------



## Purple (Jan 23, 2010)

Great haul! Enjoy it!


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Nice Haul!_

 
Thank u! I will


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Great haul! Enjoy it!_

 
THANK U


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 23, 2010)

Enjoy your goodies! The orange e/s looks lovely


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 23, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## Sass (Jan 24, 2010)

Lovely haul!


----------



## sunniechan (Jan 24, 2010)

Cool haul! I'm sure you'll have loads of fun with them.


----------



## gemmel06 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hope you enjoy your new stuffies


----------

